# Pedalgewinde der Kurbel futsch. Schon wieder!



## robheld (2. Mai 2007)

Hi. Folgendes Problem habe ich in kurzem Abstand jetzt zum 2. Mal. Bei meiner Echo ISIS Kurbel hat sich die Pedale gelöst - als ich es bemerkte war es schon zu spät - Pedale lässt sich nicht mehr festziehen. Kurbel is keinen Monat alt - hatte ich gerad ausgetauscht weil schon mal passiert. Kann es an der Pedale liegen? Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrung? Oder kann es am rückwärts fahren liegen?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Trialside (2. Mai 2007)

Hi, hast du das Gewinde der Kurbel schon überdreht oder sieht das noch heilwegs in Ordnung aus?
Ist vllt. das Gewinde der Pedale im Eimer?
Und dann wäre es vielleicht noch hilfreich zu wissen, um welches Modell es geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (2. Mai 2007)

ich hab auch die echo isis und hab sowieso immer nen 8ter imbus mit weil ich vorher meine ganze 4 kant kurbeln alle in arsch gekriegt naja immer nachziehen dann bleibts heil


----------



## Trialside (2. Mai 2007)

@ Curry4King. Das Problem hab ich auch. Aber komischerweise nur auf der Freilaufseite. Hab mal überlegt da Locktite draufzuschmieren. Das Problem von Robheld liegt aber 160/170 mm weiter weg - nämlich bei den Pedalgewinden....


----------



## robheld (2. Mai 2007)

Trialside schrieb:


> Hi, hast du das Gewinde der Kurbel schon überdreht oder sieht das noch heilwegs in Ordnung aus?
> Ist vllt. das Gewinde der Pedale im Eimer?
> Und dann wäre es vielleicht noch hilfreich zu wissen, um welches Modell es geht...



also das Gewinde der Kurbel is hin - ich hab nichts überdreht - dadurch dass die Pedale locker war hat es sich wohl ausgegrackelt. Das Pedalgewinde sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus - und als die Kurbel neu war konnte ich die Pedale auch richtig festziehen. Die Kurbeln heißen "Kurbelpaar Echo ´05 ISIS"
Gruß Rob


----------



## robheld (2. Mai 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> immer nen 8ter imbus mit weil ich vorher meine ganze 4 kant kurbeln alle in arsch gekriegt



Wieso einen Imbus? Ich rede von dem Gewinde in der Kurbel wo die Pedale reingeschraubt wird.

Gruß Rob


----------



## jockie (2. Mai 2007)

Was für Pedale hattest du dran? Vielleicht ist deren Gewinde schlecht? Ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit den 2005er Echo-Kurbeln in 160mm.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Mai 2007)

Die 2005er Kurbeln sind aus weichem Alu deswegen reisst du dir das Gewinde mit der Zeit raus oder trittst sie schief. Abhilfe schafen Unterlegscheiben aus Stahl die zwischen Kurbel und Pedale geklemmt werden, so kann sich die Pedale net mehr in das weiche Alu fressen oder du holst dir die 06er Kurbeln aus hartem Alu.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (2. Mai 2007)

Das was der MSC-trialer sagt passt. 

Gegen das Einfressen der Pedalen hilft aber auch die Pedale richtig auf der Kurbel festzuschrauben. 
(Wenn die halt nicht fest ist, hat sie die Möglichkeit sich zu bewegen und somit kann sie sich auch später irgendwann Einfressen und das Gewinde dabei zerstören)
Keine Angst dabei, daß das Gewinde beim Festschrauben überdreht wird - sowas habe ich jedenfalls bisher noch nicht gehört. 

Sonst mußt du die dinger immer wieder fest ziehen, das wurde aber auch schon erwähnt.


Ciao Luke.


----------



## robheld (2. Mai 2007)

hihi

danke für die Antworten

muss mit nu überlegen was ich kaufe - zur Sicherheit vielleicht neue Pedale dazu.

Ob die 05 oder 06 Echos is schwierig - die 06 kosten ja das doppelte - da versuch ichs vielleicht nochmal mit den 05ern und regelmäßig festziehen. Was meint ihr?

Rob


----------



## jockie (2. Mai 2007)

Hast du Bilder von den krummgetretenen?

Nach weniger als einem Monat sollte das Pedalgewinde in der Kurbel aber doch trotzdem noch nicht futsch sein. Glaube eher, da schraubt robheld falsch. Bei mir hält das erste Paar seit bald 2 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robheld (2. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder von den krummgetretenen?
> 
> Nach weniger als einem Monat sollte das Pedalgewinde in der Kurbel aber doch trotzdem noch nicht futsch sein. Glaube eher, da schraubt robheld falsch. Bei mir hält das erste Paar seit bald 2 Jahren.



Du hast die Echo 05? Bilder hab ich nicht - wäre auch nichts zu sehen. Was meinst du mit falsch schrauben? Die einzige Erklärung wäre für mich dass man öfters mal nachziehen muss - was ich nich getan habe.
Rob


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. Mai 2007)

robheld schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> danke für die Antworten
> 
> ...



Klemm einfach die Stahlscheiben bei den 05er Kurbeln dazwischen und du hast keine Probs mehr


----------



## Trialside (3. Mai 2007)

Gegen das Lockern könnte vllt auch Loctite abhilfe schaffen. Kann dir aber nicht sagen in welcher "Klebestärke"...
Ansonsten kann ich mich den anderen nur anschließen...


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Klemm einfach die Stahlscheiben bei den 05er Kurbeln dazwischen und du hast keine Probs mehr



welche Stahlscheibe meinst du? bei der Kurbel war schon eine dünne Scheibe dabei, die genau in die Ausfräsung um das Gewinde rum passt - die habe ich natürlich drunter gehabt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Mai 2007)

robheld schrieb:


> welche Stahlscheibe meinst du? bei der Kurbel war schon eine dünne Scheibe dabei, die genau in die Ausfräsung um das Gewinde rum passt - die habe ich natürlich drunter gehabt.



Dann dürfte sich dort auch nix mehr einfressen und es müsste funzen. Tja, da bleibt dir jetzt nur noch übrig Kurbeln aus härterem Alu zu kaufen.


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Dann dürfte sich dort auch nix mehr einfressen und es müsste funzen. Tja, da bleibt dir jetzt nur noch übrig Kurbeln aus härterem Alu zu kaufen.



Aus Geldgründen versuch ichs wohl nochmal mit der 05er + neuer Pedale und täglichem nachziehen. Danke an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (3. Mai 2007)

Die 1 dünne Scheibe (Spacer), die bei der Kurbel dabei war, ist als Distanzstück zwischen Freilauf/Ritzel und Gewindeanschlag gedacht, wenn man keinen RockRing benutzt.
MSC-Trialer meinte -- eigentlich unmissverständlich --, dass du zwei (1 je Seite) Stahlscheiben zwischen die Pedale und die Kurbel legen sollst.
Sprich: Stahlscheibe aufs Pedalgewinde draufschieben bevor du die Pedale dann in die Kurbel schraubst. So liegt das Pedal auf der harten Stahlscheibe auf und die Stahlscheibe auf der Kurbel. Das verteilt den Anpressdruck mit mehr Fläche auf das Alu der Kurbel und so sollte sich nix mehr _reinfressen_.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Die 1 dünne Scheibe (Spacer), die bei der Kurbel dabei war, ist als Distanzstück zwischen Freilauf/Ritzel und Gewindeanschlag gedacht, wenn man keinen RockRing benutzt.
> MSC-Trialer meinte -- eigentlich unmissverständlich --, dass du zwei (1 je Seite) Stahlscheiben zwischen die Pedale und die Kurbel legen sollst.
> Sprich: Stahlscheibe aufs Pedalgewinde draufschieben bevor du die Pedale dann in die Kurbel schraubst. So liegt das Pedal auf der harten Stahlscheibe auf und die Stahlscheibe auf der Kurbel. Das verteilt den Anpressdruck mit mehr Fläche auf das Alu der Kurbel und so sollte sich nix mehr _reinfressen_.



Amen


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

ja so hab ich das auch verstanden und auch gemeint - je eine Scheibe auf jeder Seite. Problem ist ja auch nicht das reinfressen - hab ich ja nie gesagt - sondern dass es sich gelockert hat und dadurch scheinbar das Gewinde kaputt ging weil  ich weitergefahren bin ohne was zu merken. Die Frage is also wie krieg ich das fest ohne dass es sich wieder lockert - komisch das nur ich das Problem habe - habe an dem Tag viel rückwärtsfahren geübt - vielleicht liegts auch daran.


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

so - habe jetzt einzelne Kurbel und neue Pedale bestellt. Unterlegscheiben sind dabei. Werde jetzt ordentlich anknallen und immer nachziehen - mal schauen obs hält.


----------



## Spezialistz (3. Mai 2007)

Trialside schrieb:


> Gegen das Lockern könnte vllt auch Loctite abhilfe schaffen. Kann dir aber nicht sagen in welcher "Klebestärke"...



loctite hochfest für naben und wellen.


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> loctite hochfest für naben und wellen.



wär ich dann der erste der damit experimentiert oder is das wirklich ne maßnahme die sich für genau das problem bewährt hat? is ja auch nich ganz billig das zeug.


----------



## crabslapdaddy (3. Mai 2007)

robheld schrieb:


> wär ich dann der erste der damit experimentiert oder is das wirklich ne maßnahme die sich für genau das problem bewährt hat? is ja auch nich ganz billig das zeug.



Das funzt bei mir auf jeden fall ganz gut. Ich hab ne 04 er XT Kurbel und da hat sich das Pedal am Anfang auch zu oft gelockert sodass sich das Gewinde schon fast zerstört hat. Hab dann soviel Locktite wiemöglich reingeballert, es moderat festgezogen und eine Nacht lang stehen lassen.

Hält seitdem bombenfest  

Eineinziges Mal hab ich das Pedal nochmal abgeschraubt und dachte schon dass ich dabei den Rest des Gewindes mit rausdrehe. Aber wieder mit Locktite festgemacht und ne Nacht stehen lassen.

Also wenn das Gewinde noch nicht ganz ab ist kannste es so noch retten

Gruss
Criz


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

crabslapdaddy schrieb:


> Das funzt bei mir auf jeden fall ganz gut. Ich hab ne 04 er XT Kurbel und da hat sich das Pedal am Anfang auch zu oft gelockert sodass sich das Gewinde schon fast zerstört hat. Hab dann soviel Locktite wiemöglich reingeballert, es moderat festgezogen und eine Nacht lang stehen lassen.
> 
> Hält seitdem bombenfest
> 
> ...



welches loctite hast du denn (welche nummer) gibt ja tausend sorten ?


----------



## crabslapdaddy (3. Mai 2007)

robheld schrieb:


> welches loctite hast du denn (welche nummer) gibt ja tausend sorten ?



Ist Loctite Superfest 243


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

crabslapdaddy schrieb:


> Ist Loctite Superfest 243



hatte mir mal alle verschiedenen sorten von loctite im netz angeschaut und von der beschreibung her dachte ich beim 243, dass das passen müsste - nu hast dus mir bestätigt - super! gibts das auch im laden - zb baumarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (3. Mai 2007)

243 (blau) ist aber mittelfest! Die bombenfest-Loctites sind grün oder rot und haben allesamt höhere Nummern.

So Jungs...jetzt mal nicht heulen, aber: Ich habe keinerlei Schraubensicherung auf dem Pedalgewinde sondern sogar Motorex Bike Grease 2000 drin...und ich gehe höchstens alles halbe Jahr mal an meine Kurbeln.
Selbst dann nichtmal, weil sie locker oder festgefressen wären ;-)


----------



## robheld (3. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> 243 (blau) ist aber mittelfest! Die bombenfest-Loctites sind grün oder rot und haben allesamt höhere Nummern.



laut internet abbildungen ist das 243er rot


----------



## jockie (3. Mai 2007)

Geht nicht um die Packung sondern um die Farbe des Loctites selbst. Die Packungen sind bei fast allen rot, glaube ich. Habe 243 eine Mega-Packung hierstehen und das ist blau...kannst' mir glauben.


----------



## crabslapdaddy (3. Mai 2007)

Also meins ist 243 und es steht Superfest drauf, war auf den alten Packungen wohl eher der Spruch zum Blickfang im Baumarktregal.

Ich denke auch dass es der Beschreibung nach Mittelfest ist.

Farbe ist definitiv BLAU, bei den neueren Tuben ist nur die Tube rot aber die Flüssigkeit an sich blau (243)


----------



## /root (23. Mai 2007)

@robheld

du schreibst du ziehst die Pedale mit dem Imbus an/nach, da liegt das Problem...
die meisten Pedale haben innen zwar einen Innensechskant, der ist aber nicht zum anziehen geeignet!

Auf der anderen Seite der Kurbel (pedalseitig) sind meist zwei Abflachungen oder auch ein Außensechskant (15mm) je nach Pedal.
Da musst du mit einem 15er Maulschlüssel ran, und zwar mit ordentlichem Druck (aber trotzdem Gefühl), da kannst mit einem normal langen Schlüssel nichts kaputtmachen.

ich hab zwar kein trialrad, nur mtb und Rennrad, aber ich denke das müsste gleich sein...

Wenn schon Schraubensicherungslack, dann muss es kein Loctite sein. Der von http://www.louis.de/ um gut 4  zb. tuts auch,


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Mai 2007)

ja also sehe das auch so mit dem maulschlüssel, und das du mit der norm schlüssellänge das gewinde rausdrehst, also da müssteste schon popeye sein und genug spinat gegessen haben...
zum locktite, eigentlich müsste ja das blaue, also mittelfest (mein mittelfestet ist auch von der substanz blau, verpackung ist ja immer rot...) reichen. sonst könnte man die pedale ja auch nich wieder abbekommen. aber prinzipiell würde ich kein locktite nehmen wenn du dir das selbst kaufen musst. da wirst du doch arm. fals dus vom kumpel aus der werkstatt bekommst würde es ja gehen, aber an sonsten nimm lieber was gleichwertiges von ner anderen günstigen firma.


----------



## robheld (24. Mai 2007)

vielen dank an alle die mir geantwortet haben - problem ist erst mal gelöst -> wurde heute am handgelenk operiert - das trialen hat mir den diskus kaputt gemacht - aber das ist ein anderes thema, gruß vom rob


----------



## /root (24. Mai 2007)

was für ein shit!

und das hast du vom trialen bekommen? Hats dich auf die Nuss gepackt oder ist das eine Langzeiterscheinung von der dauernden Belastung?
Hätten dann Stütz-Handgelenksbandagen die Verletzung verhindern können, oder könnte man mit Stütz-bandagen gar nicht fahren?

ich hoffe du kriegst das wieder hingebogen mit der Hand ! 

Alles Gute!


----------



## robheld (25. Mai 2007)

/root schrieb:


> was für ein shit!
> 
> und das hast du vom trialen bekommen? Hats dich auf die Nuss gepackt oder ist das eine Langzeiterscheinung von der dauernden Belastung?
> Hätten dann Stütz-Handgelenksbandagen die Verletzung verhindern können, oder könnte man mit Stütz-bandagen gar nicht fahren?
> ...



hi.is ne langzeitsache.werde wohl auch mal ein thema anfangen zu lenker und hadngelenk-könnte bei mir daran liegen. es gibt leute die meinen bei meinem rad tut denen  das schon nach 5 min weh.mit stützband fährt sich übrigens ganz gut (elastikbinde , ca 4 euro in apotheke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

